# Transmisor Fm excitador?



## karilo (May 6, 2009)

Hola a todos los usuarios de este foro.

Les escribo por que desde hace un tiempo he incursionado en la transmision de frecuencia modulada, tengo un poco de conocimiento basico en lo que refiere a electronica pero nada en lo que es transmisores de fm, me dedico mas a la informática pero les comento  mi caso-

Despues de comprar mi primer transmisor fm de 250 watts (supuestamente) lo he tenido que hacer reparar ya como 6 veces y he invertido ya mucho en esto, asi que decidi incursionar en lo de electronica ya que me gusta pero no le he dedicado el tiempo necesario, luego de ser victima de personas que dicen ser tecnicos electronicos y lo unico que hacen es estropearlo mas, en fin, mi cuestion es la siguiente, la ultima persona que lo toco al equipo que funcionaba bien me dijo que le subiria el excitador para poder irradiar un poco mas, pero al momento que el se fue la bobina se comenzo a recalentar (un poco de olor a quemado) yo solo pregunto donde se encuentra el regulador del exitador para volver a bajarlo a su estado normal ya que el equipo funciona por que lo apague a tiempo aqui les dejo las imagenes del transmisor ya que es un transmisor armado.

Espero respuesta de personas sinceras como ustedes 

Pd: desde ya muchas gracias y saludos


----------



## GustyArte (May 6, 2009)

Hola, como estas?

En la imagen 0056, los dos trimmers verdes que están alado del transistor con un disipador estrella, de ahi tenes que ir bajando la potencia pero en orden, o sea empezas por esos dos y seguis con los siguientes.

OJO, para poder ajustar correctamente la potencia de tu transmisor, necesitas instrumental adecuado, como carga fantasma, roimetro, wattimetro, etc.

No te recomiendo ajustar a "ojo" porque podes estropear tu equipo.

Por lo que veo tu transformador recalento, señal que esta trabajando al limite de amperaje.

Si te interesa el tema, hay muchos post en el foro donde podes aprender mas.

Saludos


----------



## karilo (May 6, 2009)

gracias  gustyarte por tu recomendacion y voy a seguir investigando mas sobre lo que me dices mil gracias


----------



## electrodan (May 6, 2009)

Podrías indicar cual es la bobina que se recalienta? Para tener una idea de donde está el problema.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 7, 2009)

Qué curioso, tu modulador es bastante mucho muy parecido a un clon de un M31 que tengo por aca... cambia el circuito impreso, pero la disposición de componentes es bantante similar... incluso tiene el banco de llaves en la misma posición y tiene puentes al lado de las llaves jeje debe ser algo popular, pero no encuentro documentación para clonarlo...

Saludos,


----------



## karilo (May 7, 2009)

electrodan la bobina (transformador) que se recalienta es la de la imagen 0059 apenas senti ese olor a quemado lo apague.

dj glen me has impresionado con esa foto la verdad que si se asemeja mucho si necesitas mas fotos te las paso una pregunta dj como puedo saber si es de 250 watts de pontencia?

ahora alguien me podria comentar como es que se ajusta el exitador con el instrumental que comenta gustyarte?

Gracias a todos por los comentarios me son de mucha ayuda Gracias


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 7, 2009)

La potencia la conoces por el transistor de salida... (el de cápsula cerámica)... anotá el número y bajate el datasheet (normalmente poniendo en google 'pdf mrf238' por ejemplo, te sale entre los primeros resultados la hoja de datos (del mrf238 en este ejemplo) en formato pdf... directamente le das a bajar y listo... sino, algo más simple que hago es usar una lista de precios online... ingresas el componente y en el resultado te tira la descripción con la potencia.

Como este equipo es un excitador, su potencia debe ser del orden de 15 a 50 watts, supongo...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 7, 2009)

aca hay una lista de precios... la pongo en un nuevo post por si algun admin la quiere remover... no es por hacer spam... solo para poner un ejemplo...

http://www.prowebargentina.com/proweb/electronicaliniers/frame1.htm

Espero no moleste.


----------



## Gatxan (May 8, 2009)

Karilo, tu transmisor es de 50w, 60 como mucho (lleva un transistor 2SC2630 de salida).
En mi opinión, la calidad constructiva de los circuitos es bastante aceptable, se ve que quien lo ha montado tiene idea y emplea materiales adecuados. 
Lo que no me convence es que en la salida del amplificador de potencia no hay nada de filtro de armónicos, y eso puede ser perjudicial por las interferencias que puede provocar en frecuencias superiores a la de emisión.
También el circuito que lleva en un lateral es un codificador de estéreo "demasiado sencillo" para que funcione satisfactoriamente.

Bueno, críticas aparte, el transformador que dices que se calienta, para comprobar si está quemado puedes desconectar los cables de salida (yo veo 2 rojos, 2 amarillos y 1 azul), enchufas a la corriente y miras si se calienta y sale humo, si es así, se ha quemado el barniz del hilo de cobre por sobrecalentamiento y se ha cortocircuitado -ya no sirve-.
Estas cosas hay que preveerlas y poner un fusible en la línea de alimentación y otro en la entrada de red.
Si todavía el transformador funciona y saca tensiones correctas (no lo sé pero algo entre 12v, 18v AC), el problema está más adelante.

Si nos pudieras decir qué pieza, parte, etc. es lo que se averiaba, o qué síntomas apreciabas en caso de fallo... ?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 9, 2009)

Gatxan, el filtro de armónicos es más bien una recomendación y no una obligación... si el equipo está bien ajustado no hace falta... naturalmente, si no tenés filtro, tu portadora puede tapar la de otro servicio que funcione en alguna frecuencia coincidente con algún armónico, pero primero hay que comprobar si existe ese otro servicio... Más allá de esto, un filtro no representa costo económico, al menos para esta potencia... solo un par de condensadores y un par de bobinas sobre una plaquetita nada rebuscada y listop!


----------



## electrodan (May 9, 2009)

Eso no es una bobina, es un transformador!
En cuanto a los armónicos, arriba de la de FM comercial, se encuentra la banda aeronáutica. Sería muy peligroso emitir armónicos en esa banda.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 9, 2009)

bueno, entonces vamos a recomendarle un filtro al muchacho! asi si se cae un avión nadie le podrá reclamar nada.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 9, 2009)

Karilo, a todo esto... que pasó con el equipo? era el transformador?


----------



## electrodan (May 9, 2009)

Pues bueno, vamos a ir redondeando el tema.
Mi hipótesis sobre el calentamiento del transformador de alimentación, es que el circuito le está pidiendo mas corriente de la que puede dar.
Posibles soluciones:
1ºonerle un transformador mas grande. Tendrías que conseguir uno que trabaje a la misma tensión que el actual, pero que pueda entregar mas corriente. Con esta solución conseguirías un poco mas de potencia, pero debes comprobar que los transistores de potencia no se calienten demasiado.
2ºisminuir la corriente que consume los transistores de potencia. Esto se conseguiría disminuyendo la excitación de la etapa.
No estoy seguro de que fue lo que movieron ahí, pero supongo que debe de ser alguna resistencia variable, en una etapa previa a la de potencia.
También podrías confiar en la primera respuesta que te dieron, creo que sería mas acertada que la mía.
Bueno, la verdad no tengo mucha idea del tema pero esas son las cosas que se me ocurren.
Suerte con el transmisor.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 9, 2009)

no tengo mucha escuela que digamos (de hecho no tengo escuela), pero según entiendo, si el equipo consume tanto es porque las impedancias de entrada y salida de las etapas de potencia están bien ajustadas.

Yo tengo un transmisor de 40w y el transformador es bastante más grande que el de la foto de karilo y se supone que se mandó a hacer especialmente para mi transmisor.

Es importante tener en cuenta que el transformador y el tr de salida son los componentes más caros del equipo... así que no extrañaría que el fabricante ratonee en algo para ganar unos mangos más.


----------



## electrodan (May 9, 2009)

Básicamente, la solución es cambiar el transformador por uno mas potente.


----------



## Carlos Manuel Ch Rosales (Ago 30, 2009)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro, y ademas tecnico en elctronica , veo en las fotografia que tiene un refinado acabado el proyecto del excitador en fm, yo estoy desde hace varios años con un proyecto similar me gustaria ponerme en contacto  con la persona que diseño este excitador para que intercanbiemos diagramas y algunos pcb y diagramas sobre radio en fm.

Agradeciendoles 

el correo es XXXXXXXXX@gmail.com
 
Atentamente

Carlos Manuel Chamorro Rosales



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Si en lugar de hacerlo por mail, lo hacen a través del foro, nos enteramos tdos de cómo se resuelven. De lo contrario, sólo dos personas.


----------



## lvluis (Nov 23, 2009)

Hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro y estoy mirando un poco los comentarios lo unico que le puedo decir a Karilo es que por lo que se ve el circuito no tiene una fuente como para poder regular el voltaje de las placas tiene reguladores fijos para las distintas etapas de potencias, otra el transistor ese que tiene 2630 es de 60w con mucha suerte le sacas los 60w con 13 o 14v de alimentación ojo que el consumo de Amper no precisamente es máxima potencia podes tener un consumo alto y no justamente potencia máxima, en el caso de un ajuste de equipos para tal cosa es necesario si o si un watimetro y una buena carga fantasma y también un buen cable que este ajustado a la frec. que estas por trabajar volviendo al tema el trafo que usas ahí tiene dos derivaciones una seguro es de 12v por 1 o 2A y la del 2630 que regulada y te tiene que dar como máximo 15 o 16v por 5A, ya se que llege tarde para todo esto pero para la proxima ya sabes saludos.


----------



## mcrven (Nov 23, 2009)

Según se aprecia en la foto, el plástico del carrete del trafo está fundido. El resto completamente ennegrecido.

¿Qué mas le quieren pedir? Sólo habrá que cambiarlo o mandarlo rebobinar.

El problema parece haber sido una "Introducción de Extremidades menores" en vez de sobrecarga. Antes de cambiar el trafo y ponerlo a funcionar, se deberá revisar toda la circuitería asociada a la fuente: diodos, filtros, capacitores de desacople, etc.
Aún si trataron de incrementar la potencia de salida, la corriente del cirtcuito no va a crecer al infinito. Cualquier exceso habría destruido los TRs antes que comprometer al trafo.

Saludos:


----------



## Carlos Manuel Ch Rosales (Dic 3, 2009)

Quiero darle un consejo sobre el asunto del transformador, si queremos ahorrarnos, le recomiendo que de las antiguas UPS (arriba de 1000 Watts) de Computadoras podemos extraer el transformador para luego enbobinarlo a nuestra medida. Luego con la ayuda de un software, hacemos los calculos, en la web www.ladelec.com hay informacion al respecto.
Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 4, 2009)

... bueno... el tx que yo tengo está ajustado a 40w con ese transistor de salida... la hoja de datos creo que dice que tira 60w... imagino que se le puede exprimir mucho más que eso... pero para que? además, el trafo de mi tx es mucho más grande. Creo entonces que como el tx de karilo no tiene una etapa de alimentación regulable a voluntad del usuario será cuestión de tomar un wattimetro y una carga fantasma y comenzar a toquetear los trimers... lo de la carga es importante, (puede ser también la antena) porque sino se puede poner como pipa... además de leer el doble de potencia (lo que sería una mentira jejeje). De cualquier manera, karilo presentó esta cuestión en el mes de mayo así que supongo que por tratarse de una fm comercial ya lo debe haber resuelto él mismo, llevandoselo a un técnico, o comprando uno nuevo. De cualquier manera, creo que este hilo resolverá las cuestiones de más de uno porque es muy normal en equipos caseros exprimirles toda su potencia puesto que si nos gastamos lo que no tenemos en un mrf247 seguramente querremos que tire 75 o incluso hasta 100w, cuando lo recomendable sería dejarlos en unos 50.


----------



## erkosone (Jun 20, 2010)

Buenas, te doy una recomendación sencilla y practica, la puede hacer cualquiera sin ningun conociemiento de electronica:

En la foto 57 vemos el amplificador final de potencia de tu equipo, en esta foto se ve claramente un Cable ROJO que el positivo de la fuente de alimentacion que llega a la susodicha etapa final de potencia, para reducir la potencia de salida sin alterar ninguna de las etapas anteriores ni desajustar ningun paso internedio para disminuir power te recomiendo cortar este cable rojo a unos centimetros de la placa e intercalar en el una resistencia de 0,5 ohm, si quieres reducir ahun mas la potencia ponla de 1 ohm, la resistencia ha de ser ceramica y le has de colocar pasta termica blanca y collarla al chasis del equipo, vamos, que la refrigeres bien, con esto tenemos que por cada amperio de consumo, si la resistencia es de 0,5 ohm, le vas a restar 0,5 voltios de alimentacion a la etapa final de potencia, reduciendo asi la potencia de salida.

Espero te haya servido de ayuda y ya nos contaras como te fue con la reparacion de esta bonito emisor.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 30, 2010)

Yo revivo este tema para comentar una cosita que creo tiene que ver... como dijimos antes el transistor de salida del transmisor de nuestro amigo es 2SC2630 y según la hoja de datos da para 60w... bueno yo tengo un transmisor que me han vendido como de 40w pero entre tantas toqueteadas le pude sacar 100w solamente jugando con el ajuste de los condensadores. Primero está el detalle de que el transformador se calienta mucho y muy rapidamente y después en el frecuencímetro dejo de leer la frecuencia del tx... y después de un rato se desengancha el pll.

Con las tres etapas amplificadoras bien ajustadas, no pasa de los 40w y en el frecuencímetro así lo tenga a un par de metros leo la frecuencia exacta (+/- 2khz)...

Así que imagino que hay que darle la razón a GustyArte, hace falta instrumental para ajustarlo correctamente (ya veran cuando me consiga un analizador de espectro)... aunque a ojo se puede hay que tener al menos una idea de lo que queremos obtener porque insisto por la picardía de exprimir más potencia se puede dañar el equipo... y siempre son los componentes más caros o difíciles de conseguir.


----------



## mcrven (Dic 30, 2010)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> ... aunque a ojo se puede...



¿Ma qué decís pibe?
¿Es que te implantaste un analizador de espectro en el ojo?

Mejor implántate un super asado navideño entre pecho y espalda, que eso te va a sentar mejor que lo otro.

Saludos a todos, Feliz Navidad y un próspero 2011.

Ah... Y no te olvides de un buen vino.

A la salud:


----------



## tiago (Dic 31, 2010)

No creo que hayan tocado el excitador, habrian quemado el final por sobreexcitación.

Si el trafo ha pegado semejante calentón ha sido porque simplemente han retocado los trimmer de salida para ganarle algunos watios mas de potencia en detrimento del consumo,pueden haber conseguido 7 ó 8 "watios" mas a costa de un incremento del 35 ó 40% mas de consumo. Simplemente los trimmer de salida están desadaptados.
Simplemente hay que conectar un watimetro en la salida de antena y una carga fantasma, mas un amperimetro en la alimentación y ajustar el paso final a mayor potencia con el menor consumo.

Es mi opinión.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 13, 2011)

mcrven, sos ácido che! y si alguna vez estás por aca, se va de asado.


----------



## mcrven (Ene 18, 2011)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> mcrven, sos ácido che! y si alguna vez estás por aca, se va de asado.



Hola DJ... Feliz año nuevo.

A poco y respondes en el 2012.

Si voy por allá nos vamos de asado pibe.

No te pierdas.


----------



## kokivelazquez (Ene 25, 2011)

hola amigos.. soy nuevo por aca, siempre soy de leer mas pero ahora decidi consultar con ustedes ya que tengo un exitador de 10 watts (creo) con un sintetizador con pantallita tipo transmisor para auto con un transmisor de 300 watts segun el que me vendio, el problema es que me tapa frecuencias ajenas y algunos canales de tv y ya no se que hacer por que vivo distanciado de la ciudad y los tecnicos no quieren venir y ya he tenido el problema de llevarles para ajustar y lo traigo peor.. asi que necesito la ayuda de ustedes con esto.. estare tomando  las fotos esta tarde y para la noche les paso..  si podrian decirme cual seria el problema..


----------



## dalsaur (Ene 25, 2011)

kokivelazquez dijo:


> el problema es que me tapa frecuencias ajenas y algunos canales de tv y ya no se que hacer ..



amigo, tiene filtros pasa bajos? si no es asi te recomiendo esto https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/filtro-pasa-bajos-fm-87-108-testeado-38003/

los lineales estan calculados par la banda fm?

el sintetizador con pantallita tipo transmisor para auto, que tipo de lineal tiene?

seria bueno que pusieras fotos aver en detalle que puede estar mal

saludos


----------



## COSMOS2K (Ene 25, 2011)

tiago dijo:


> No creo que hayan tocado el excitador, habrian quemado el final por sobreexcitación.
> 
> Si el trafo ha pegado semejante calentón ha sido porque simplemente han retocado los trimmer de salida para ganarle algunos watios mas de potencia en detrimento del consumo,pueden haber conseguido 7 ó 8 "watios" mas a costa de un incremento del 35 ó 40% mas de consumo. Simplemente los trimmer de salida están desadaptados.
> Simplemente hay que conectar un watimetro en la salida de antena y una carga fantasma, mas un amperimetro en la alimentación y ajustar el paso final a mayor potencia con el menor consumo.
> ...



Hola:

Tiago es tu opinion y tambien la mia que reitero y presumo es la correcta.
Como bien dices al desadaptar el paso final ocurren muchas cosas que cuando esta bien ajustado no ocurren. Si por supuesto son armonicos, espureas y por supuesto desadaptacion en la impedancia de salida.

Siempre he intentado en estos casos ser lo mas objetivo posible, ya que cuando ocurren estos desajustes suelen ocurrir cosas desagradables, como la destruccion del transistor de salida y a veces el excitador.

Siempre en estos casos y por desgracia el medidor "mide" todo frecuencia fundamental+armonicos+espureas lo que a veces nos ciega creyendo que lo hemos hecho bien y le hemos sacado algunos vatios mas a nuestro amplificador, pero lamentablemente no es asi.

En la mayoria de los casos no tenemos instrumental para medir la potencia con una exactitud relativamente buena a una cierta frecuencia, esto lo hacen los analizadores digamos caros y dificiles de conseguir, pero voy a ser un poco mas explicito, un medidor de ROE o SWR mide TODO en el amplio margen de frecuencias para el que esta diseñado como he citado con anterioridad, una manera de eliminar esto en con un circuito resonante (bobina y condensador variable) que resuene a la frecuencia a medir conectado despues de un atenuador al que pondremos un diodo tipo OA90 o similar estando la salida del mismo bien desacoplada, en pocas palabras es como un receptor de galena que resuena a la frecuencia a medir con un alto "Q" y nos dara una idea de la potencia a esa frecuencia concreta con un ancho de banda donde no habra ningun armonico.

Saludos

COSMOS


----------



## kokivelazquez (Ene 28, 2011)

abjunto imagenes disculpen en el momento no tenia mi camara y estaba ya otra vez con el problema que baja la potencia solo... saludos..

bueno como vine a comer nomas tengo poco tiempo y no puedo averiguar como puedo alzar las imagenes aqui.. pero voy a subirlas comprimidas en 4shared por si pueden descargar y mirar... estare conectandome de vuelta a la noche.. agradezco a todos por su interes..

http://www.4shared.com/file/qO1vH9nr/fotosfm.html

ahi deje el link si lo pueden mirar... gracias..


----------



## dalsaur (Ene 28, 2011)

@kokivelazquez, podrias decirme que transistor usas como etapa final, y veo que no tienes filtro pasa bajos, 

otra cosa, pordrias poner el esquema que usas par el transmisor de coche y especicame los transistores que usa,

saludos


----------



## kokivelazquez (Ene 28, 2011)

dalsaur dijo:


> @kokivelazquez, podrias decirme que transistor usas como etapa final, y veo que no tienes filtro pasa bajos,
> 
> otra cosa, pordrias poner el esquema que usas par el transmisor de coche y especicame los transistores que usa,
> 
> saludos



hola amigo.. gracias por la respuesta.. bueno te digo que el esquema yo no lo tengo, esto lo compre asi como esta y los tecnicos pasan mintiendome o me sacan dinero y cada vez tengo menos potencia y mas interfiere en canales de tv y frecuencias que no sea la mia.. yo tengo conocimiento basico de electronica, me gustaria que me ayudaran asi veo que puedo hacer yo.. gracias..


----------



## dalsaur (Ene 28, 2011)

@kokivelazquez, podrias decirme que transistor usas como etapa final, y sobre las interferencias a veces se debe por un mal ajuste en la antena, ¿esta calculada para la frecuencia que usas?,
ajustates la roe? te aconsejo si no tienes un roemetro te hagas uno casero aqui en el foro hay algunos y por ultimo si tu potencia de salida es alta te aconsejo un filtro pasa banda, ten encuente que tu transmisor no es de estado solido. 
me gustaria ver la antena que usas

saludos


----------



## exetv (Ene 29, 2011)

el transistor de la etapa final debe ser un mrf151g o un blf 278, saludos


----------



## kokivelazquez (Ene 29, 2011)

bueno.. gracias por las respuestas.. eso es otro problema, las antenas estan calculadas, cortadas, medidas para otra frecuencia.. yo estoy en 95.7 y las antenas en 105.5 es que el tecnico que vino corto las antenas a esa medida por que ibamos a cambiar de frecuencia luego de cortar todo y alzar las antenas resulta que a mil metros con potencia de 200 watts ya no sale en la frecuencia 105.5 y sale en otra que es 95.7 entonces cambio la frecuencia y ahi quedo bien, tenia potenciaa, luego se fue el muchacho y empezaron las interferencias y a caer la potencia en cero cuando esta trabajando... saludos.. hoy estare viendo los transistores...


----------



## tiago (Ene 29, 2011)

kokivelazquez dijo:


> bueno.. gracias por las respuestas.. eso es otro problema, las antenas estan calculadas, cortadas, medidas para otra frecuencia.. yo estoy en 95.7 y las antenas en 105.5 es que el tecnico que vino corto las antenas a esa medida por que ibamos a cambiar de frecuencia luego de cortar todo y alzar las antenas resulta que a mil metros con potencia de 200 watts ya no sale en la frecuencia 105.5 y sale en otra que es 95.7 entonces cambio la frecuencia y ahi quedo bien, tenia potenciaa, luego se fue el muchacho y empezaron las interferencias y a caer la potencia en cero cuando esta trabajando... saludos.. hoy estare viendo los transistores...



Vamos a ver...

Con las antenas cortadas a 105.5, con el transmisor ajustado a esa frecuencia y con 200 W de potencia ... ¿Pierdes la señal a 1000 metros?  y dices que sintonizando un receptor en 95.7 si que se oye?

Creo que tienes una "tortilla" de armonicos, autoscilaciones y espúreas. 

Lo primero que se deberia hacer con ese equipo es ponerlo en un banco de pruebas y darle un ajuste etapa por etapa, para dejarlo como una seda. Despues ponerle un filtro pasa bajos y comenzar las pruebas sabiendo que el equipo está en perfectas condiciones.

Que ROE te está dando de la forma que lo tienes ahora?

Saludos.


----------



## kokivelazquez (Ene 29, 2011)

tiago dijo:


> Vamos a ver...
> 
> Con las antenas cortadas a 105.5, con el transmisor ajustado a esa frecuencia y con 200 W de potencia ... ¿Pierdes la señal a 1000 metros?  y dices que sintonizando un receptor en 95.7 si que se oye?
> 
> ...




Tiago gracias por tu respuesta.. pues asi es.. a ver ayudame como seria un banco de pruebas.. segun el wattimetro tengo 4 watts de roe..


----------



## tiago (Ene 29, 2011)

Un banco de pruebas es un sitio en el que situas el circuito y lo sometes a rigurosas mediciones, no es nada en particular, si no una forma de llamar a un lugar en el que situas algo que quieres examinar a fondo.

En pocas palabras, que cojas etapa por etapa, las ajustes de forma individual y luego un ajuste final a todo el conjunto, lo importante es tener instrumentación fiable: Cargas resitivas, Watimetros, ajustadores no metálicos, etc...

Saludos.


----------



## kokivelazquez (Ene 30, 2011)

tiago dijo:


> Un banco de pruebas es un sitio en el que situas el circuito y lo sometes a rigurosas mediciones, no es nada en particular, si no una forma de llamar a un lugar en el que situas algo que quieres examinar a fondo.
> 
> En pocas palabras, que cojas etapa por etapa, las ajustes de forma individual y luego un ajuste final a todo el conjunto, lo importante es tener instrumentación fiable: Cargas resitivas, Watimetros, ajustadores no metálicos, etc...
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias tiago y a todas las personas que siempre responden.. si no me solucionan el problema tendre que comprar los instrumentos que me falta y tratar de hacer yo.. gracias...


----------



## tiago (Ene 30, 2011)

kokivelazquez dijo:


> Gracias tiago y a todas las personas que siempre responden.. si no me solucionan el problema tendre que comprar los instrumentos que me falta y tratar de hacer yo.. gracias...



Animo, que no es tan fiero el león como lo pintan. 

Saludos.


----------



## kokivelazquez (Feb 2, 2011)

tiago dijo:


> Animo, que no es tan fiero el león como lo pintan.
> 
> Saludos.



gracias Tiago.. te comento que ya vino el tecnico, me ajusto y se fue y luego de unas horas de vuelta interfiriendo en tv.. ahora si me podes ayudar con las bobinas puedo ir ajustando tambien verdad? y segun el tecnico tengo que ponerle filtro pasa bajo y pasa alto tambien ah y cuanto watts debo dejar el exitador para la potencia de 300 watts?


----------



## elgriego (Feb 12, 2011)

Hola kokivelazquez ,estaba viendo las fotos de tu transmisor ,y por lo que pude observar ,el amp lineal que tenes es un modulo M31 de 300w y se exita a partir de 5w ,y hasta un max de  8 w,No pasarse de esta pot porque se quema el MRF 151g. Con esa potencia de entrada el lineal,tiene que entregar 250 a 300w ,alimentado con 48v ,y consumiendo 7,5amp,con respecto al filtro de salida ya tiene incorporado  un stub para filtrar el 2 armonico,habria que ver si esta cortado a la fcia de transmision aqui en el foro hay imformacion al respecto de como construirlo y calcularlo.Igualmente debo decirte ,que cualquier equipo de transsmision debe partir de una señal espectralmente limpia,o lo mejor que se pueda lograr ,coincido con el colega de que en este caso estamos ante la presencia  ,de oscilaciones ,armonicos ,e intermodulaciones ,por lo que habria que controlar el equipo partiendo por el sintetizador ,hasta la etapa exitadora y lograr la mayor pureza de la señal.Una ves logrado esto el resto es pan comido.

Y ante cualquier cosa no dudes en preguntar.

Saludos el griego.


----------



## tiago (Feb 12, 2011)

Mucho cuidado con el ajuste del paso final. El MRF sin duda llevará un pequeño potenciómetro trimmer de ajuste de polarización de Bias. Pues bién, éste ajuste debe estar mas o menos regulado para que en la Gate del Mosfet tengamos mas o menos una tensión de 2'6 ó 2'7 Volt, nunca debe ser superior a 3 Volt o causará la *destrucción del transistor*. Este ajuste es preciso hacerlo para obtener un rendimiento óptimo del Mosfet, se debe hacer con el paso final alimentado, conectado a carga ó antena y *sin excitación* del amplificador.

De todos modos, dejaremos éste ajuste para lo último, ya que si despues de dejar ajustados todos los demas componentes, la potencia de salida es buena, no será preciso tocarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## elgriego (Feb 12, 2011)

Hola tiago ,te cuento que este modulo de potencia que se observa en las fotos de kokivelazques pertenece a un equipo de fabricacion nacional y el mismo no utiliza ajuste de bias,directamente le mandan excitacion desde el exitador,raro no........pero les funciona y muy bien.ya que se cansan de vender equipos ,es mas el otro dia estuve en la fabrica de M31 y ya no se puede entrar ,de tantos equipos que tienen listos para la entrega.Si queres te subo el plano del lineal de esta gente.

Saludos.El Griego.


----------



## tiago (Feb 13, 2011)

Vaya, no lo sabia.

Si que seria interesante echar un ojo a ese plano, subelo en cuanto puedas, y gracias por la información.

Saludos.


----------



## elgriego (Feb 14, 2011)

Hola tiago ,como lo prometido es deuda aqui va el ciruito.


----------



## radio98 (Feb 18, 2011)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola tiago ,te cuento que este modulo de potencia que se observa en las fotos de kokivelazques pertenece a un equipo de fabricacion nacional y el mismo no utiliza ajuste de bias,directamente le mandan excitacion desde el exitador,raro no........pero les funciona y muy bien.ya que se cansan de vender equipos ,es mas el otro dia estuve en la fabrica de M31 y ya no se puede entrar ,de tantos equipos que tienen listos para la entrega.Si queres te subo el plano del lineal de esta gente.
> 
> Saludos.El Griego.



hola griego tenes algun diagrama de pll m31.gracias saludos


----------



## elgriego (Feb 19, 2011)

Hola radio 98,tengo el circuito del pll viejo placa color cobre ,mod 2201,que usa el mc145152 y un prescaler hasta ahora desconocido por mi,el circuito en cuestion lo levante un dia que estaba muy al dope jajaja. si te sirve lo subo .

Saludos El Griego.


----------



## radio98 (Feb 19, 2011)

dale subilo si podes gracias


----------



## elgriego (Feb 19, 2011)

Hola radio 98 ,aqui tenes el circuito a mano alzada del pll placa 2201,avisame si tenes alguna duda con el diagrama.

Saludos El Griego.


----------



## raboxxx (Mar 29, 2011)

hola que tal alguien sabe como aumentar la potencia de un equipo m31 de 300w a 500w gracias!


----------



## exetv (Mar 30, 2011)

si amigo raboxxx, sumandole otra etapa de potencia, saludos


----------



## elgriego (Mar 30, 2011)

Hola raboxxx,como dice exetv,tenes que conseguir otro lineal y el correspondiente sumador de potencia.

Saludos.El Griego.


----------



## adrian sala (Abr 26, 2011)

Hola Gente,

Por aca baje un equipo M31 de otra parte del foro, lo dejo por si les sirve.
También subo un lineal de 45W que estoy por armar ya que el transistor es muy económico, dejo para que le echen el ojo y quiero saber si no estaré desvirtuando el hilo tratando de comentarlo acá mientras lo armo, o tendré que hacer un post nuevo.

Gracias y Saludos!


----------



## raboxxx (Abr 29, 2011)

los diodos varicap que pusiste desconocidos son los bb505..... y el  prescaler creo que es el mc12017!!! no estoy seguro al 100%


----------



## lvluis (Abr 29, 2011)

Hola a todos pregunto alguien podría decir las medidas exacta de los dos trosos de cable RG178 que tiene en la entrada la pot de m31 o mafer seria T1A y T2B otra m31 esta poniendo 5 resistencias de 2K2 y no 4 como dice el plano y respondiendo la pregunta anterior el preescaler es el que dicen ahi el 12017 como dice raboxxx saludos.


----------



## elgriego (Abr 29, 2011)

Hola lvluis,si buscas aca en el foro ,un colega explico como se calculan los transformadores de entrada y de salida para sumar dos amp de rf ,que  tambien se pueden usar ,con un mosfet doble compuerta como el mrf151g.

Saludos.


----------



## kokivelazquez (May 31, 2011)

hola, aqui estoy de nuevo, ya que la vez anterior no pude solucionar el problema compre un equipo nuevo y entregue el viejo que tenia, me funciono a mil dos meses pero luego vinieron los problemas, vinieron los tecnicos y se les quemo dos transistores me cambiaron pero dejaron uno diferente, agrego las fotos en un servidor y les paso el link si pueden mirar y ayudarme por que ya me canse de gente mintiendome y llevando dinero de mi.. otra cosa, por mas que en frente del dipolo tenga mucha potencia, detras no llega ni la mitad, por que podria ser? agradezco siempre la ayuda de ustedes..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG][/IMG][/IMG][/IMG]

obs. ya que no pude subir aqui las fotos adjunto link de descarga.. gracias mil

http://www.4shared.com/file/LjyWQiHb/fotos_radio.html


----------



## kokivelazquez (Jun 1, 2011)

tengo otra duda, en frente del dipolo tengo cobertura de 30 kilometros pero detras llega solo maximo a 20 cuadras o 2 a tres kilometros.. agradeceria bastante si pueden ayudarme

favor si pueden responder.. gracias


----------



## elgriego (Jun 1, 2011)

Hola kokivelazquez,si el equipo es el de las fotos ,bueno habria que hacerlo de nuevo ,sin animo de ofender no entiendo como hay gente que fabrica semejante engendro y lo vende como un equipo de radiodifusion.los pll de pantallita tipo modulador para el coche pueden servir para jugar un rato ,pero no para fabricar transmisores de alta potencia en radiodifusion comercial.

Bien dejemos de lado las criticas y veamos si podemos aportar alguna idea, por lo que veo en las fotos este equipo es de 500w ,ya que utiliza dos mosfet doble compuerta,tipo mrf151g,lo cuales estan sumados  ,lo que no veo ,por ningun lado es el circuito de proteccion de roe,esto es lo mas importante ,si no esta, hay que fabricar urgente uno,otra cosa que no me gusta es el pll,habria que usar uno .un poco mas profesional ,aqui en el foro ,hay unos cuantos que en apariencia funcionan muy bien yo te recomiendo el que subio el colega moises calderon,que esta en otra parte del foro el dibujo de la placa,y yo subi el diagrama y esta aqui mismo,mas arriba como (M31 pll pdf) .

Mi recomendacion y no es que yo sea gardel con guitarra electrica,es que busques un tecnico ,que sepa de radiofrecuencia ,por lo que veo ,hasta el momento todos los que te tocaron el equipo son una manga de chapuceros,que no tienen ni idea de como se fabrica o se repara un transmisor,un equipo asi lo puede armar un estudiante de electronica ,pero jamas alguien que conosca del tema,no conoces algun radioaficionado que te pueda dar una mano,por lo general ellos son muy habilidosos.

Con respecto a la pregunta del alcance ,cuantos dipolos tiene tu antena y a que altura se encuentran?

Bueno ,aguardo tu respuesta.

Saludos El Griego.


----------



## kokivelazquez (Jun 2, 2011)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola kokivelazquez,si el equipo es el de las fotos ,bueno habria que hacerlo de nuevo ,sin animo de ofender no entiendo como hay gente que fabrica semejante engendro y lo vende como un equipo de radiodifusion.los pll de pantallita tipo modulador para el coche pueden servir para jugar un rato ,pero no para fabricar transmisores de alta potencia en radiodifusion comercial.
> 
> Bien dejemos de lado las criticas y veamos si podemos aportar alguna idea, por lo que veo en las fotos este equipo es de 500w ,ya que utiliza dos mosfet doble compuerta,tipo mrf151g,lo cuales estan sumados  ,lo que no veo ,por ningun lado es el circuito de proteccion de roe,esto es lo mas importante ,si no esta, hay que fabricar urgente uno,otra cosa que no me gusta es el pll,habria que usar uno .un poco mas profesional ,aqui en el foro ,hay unos cuantos que en apariencia funcionan muy bien yo te recomiendo el que subio el colega moises calderon,que esta en otra parte del foro el dibujo de la placa,y yo subi el diagrama y esta aqui mismo,mas arriba como (M31 pll pdf) .
> 
> ...



muchisimas gracias por la respuesta griego, con respecto a la proteccion contra roe definitivamente no tiene, es por esa razon creo que se han quemado dos transistores y con relacion a la antena tiene 4 dipolo con una torre de 55 metros de altura.. 

Saludos- Kokivelazquez


----------



## elgriego (Jun 2, 2011)

Hola Kokivelazquez,no se como sera la topografia de la zona en que vivis ,pero suponiendo que en el aire haya pocas emisoras,y la edificacion que te rodea no sea muy alta deberias lograr una cobertura minima de 25Kmt a la redonda.



contame un poco mas  como es la zona ,si estas en zona de montañas,cerros ,tenes edificios altos.Toda informacion es util ,para sacar un calculo estimativo de cobertura,pero para que tengas una idea ,hace algunos años en una ciudad como, Mar del Plata,cuando el dial no estaba superpoblado,con condiciones tecnica similares a las tuyas ,se lograba una cobertura de 40kmt a la redonda.

Es normal que una antena de este tipo tenga mayor ganacia ,de frente,que de atras,pero por lo que vos comentas tu antena esta trabajando muy mal,Habria que controlarla muy bien,por supuesto que estas, son solo suposiciones echas a la distancia ,tendria que presenciar el problema ,ver el conexionado y efectuar mediciones etc,bueno espero haber sido de utilidad 

Saludos a la distancia El Griego


----------



## tiago (Jun 3, 2011)

Hay que tener en cuenta que la torre se comportará siempre como un elemento parasito que nos restará luz por esa zona, pero me parecen un poco exagerados los datos, coincido con elgriego en cuanto al funcionamiento de la antena.
por cierto, ¿Que considerais edificios altos? ...A cuantas plantas os referis?

Saludos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 3, 2011)

> Hay que tener en cuenta que la torre se comportará siempre como un elemento parasito que nos restará luz por esa zona



Pasa siempre, actua como reflector y en una dipolo que instale en mi casa la misma varilla metalica hacia de reflector... tenia mas fuerza de señal hacia donde iba apuntada la antena.


----------



## elgriego (Jun 3, 2011)

tiago dijo:


> Hay que tener en cuenta que la torre se comportará siempre como un elemento parasito que nos restará luz por esa zona, pero me parecen un poco exagerados los datos, coincido con elgriego en cuanto al funcionamiento de la antena.
> por cierto, ¿Que considerais edificios altos? ...A cuantas plantas os referis?
> 
> Saludos.



Hola Tiago,En la ciudad en que vivo los edificios en el microcentro ,son de un promedio de 70 mts,para arriba a eso sumale que todas las plantas transmisoras de las radios de baja y media  potencia de 300w a 5kw se concentran en la mayoria de estos edificios ,en resumen si queres poner una antena transmisora ,fuera de esta zona centrica ,la señal entra con mucha dificutad o no entra,esto debido seguramente a la gran polucion electromagnetica debida a tantas estaciones en el aire ,aprox unas 40(En el microcentro), Es mas a unas ,60 cuadras del microcentro hay una estacion ,que irradiando 9kw ,con una torre de 160 mts, le cuesta entrar en algunas zonas centricas o la señal se pierde cuando vas en auto por esta zona.

En resumen cada ciudad,o region es una acertijo ,es imposible hacer conclusiones en base a calculos formales ,cuando el espectro esta tan saturado,ese es el principal problema que tenemos en las ciudades mas importantes de mi pais,hay mas estaciones por ciudad ,que capacidad en la banda,hay casos de 3,y 4 estaciones transmitiendo en la misma fcia en distancias de 10 o 15Kmt.

Saludos El Griego.


----------



## kokivelazquez (Jun 7, 2011)

hola, de vuelta por aca, te cuento que la radio esta ubicada a 295 mts nivel del mar, con la torre seria 350 mts, tengo cuatro dipolos con roe creo como 9%, zona un poco boscosa con mucho relieve, algunas zonas llegan a los 360 mts nivel del mar.. ah.. y lleve mi equipo y le colocaron la proteccion, esta trabajando a 400 a 450 watts segun la tension que varia mucho.. vos me decis que seria mejor usar anillos en vez de dipolo?

saludos a todos, gracias el griego por las respuestas de siempr y todos los que siempre colaboraron conmigo, de corazon gracias!!


----------



## elgriego (Jun 7, 2011)

Hola kokivelazquez,si te referis a anillos ,por dipolos circulares ,te dire que dan buen resultado en zonas densamente edificadas ya que poseen polarizacion horizontal y vertical ,pero en distancia no trabajan bien, Si no se les aplica niveles de potencia considerables, no vas a lograr resultados espectaculares ,mi consejo es que trates, de que esa formacion con dipolos de media onda rinda como debe rendir,para eso hay que controlar que las medidas sean las correctas de acuerdo a la fcia ,Como te imaginaras la unica forma de controlar esto es bajando los 4 dipolos y controlarlos 1 a 1 ,tienen que marcar (1.1
)o menos de Roe,esta pueba la tenes que hacer con baja potencia no mas de 10 o 20w.Tambien tenes que controlar el distribuidor de potencia,Que sus medidas, sean las correctas de acuerdo a la fcia ,por lo que vi en las fotos el cable de antena es de media pulgada,esto es asi?con respecto a la roe ,que tan alta es ? 

Saludos.


----------



## kokivelazquez (Jun 9, 2011)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola kokivelazquez,si te referis a anillos ,por dipolos circulares ,te dire que dan buen resultado en zonas densamente edificadas ya que poseen polarizacion horizontal y vertical ,pero en distancia no trabajan bien, Si no se les aplica niveles de potencia considerables, no vas a lograr resultados espectaculares ,mi consejo es que trates, de que esa formacion con dipolos de media onda rinda como debe rendir,para eso hay que controlar que las medidas sean las correctas de acuerdo a la fcia ,Como te imaginaras la unica forma de controlar esto es bajando los 4 dipolos y controlarlos 1 a 1 ,tienen que marcar (1.1
> )o menos de Roe,esta pueba la tenes que hacer con baja potencia no mas de 10 o 20w.Tambien tenes que controlar el distribuidor de potencia,Que sus medidas, sean las correctas de acuerdo a la fcia ,por lo que vi en las fotos el cable de antena es de media pulgada,esto es asi?con respecto a la roe ,que tan alta es ?
> 
> Saludos.



hola amigo, bueno, el cable es de media, me podes ayudar con las medidas de los dipolos para la frecuencia 95.7 en cuanto a los distribuidores creo (no estoy seguro) son cable belden segun me dijeron, no se en que medida estan cortadas, lo que se ahi donde estan unidas estan soldados nomas los cables y he visto por el foro que no hacen asi, otra cosa es que se escucha en la frecuencia 101.7 como unas 5 cuadras y antes no hacia eso, otra cosa cuantos watts tengo que dejar la exitacion? ahora esta con 5 watts.. gracias

saludos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 9, 2011)

Se escucha en la 101.7... tiene algo así como el sonido de otra radio en el fondo? (si es eso es intermodulación, nada mas que poner un filtro notch)

Si es puro audio, quiere decir que hay espurias, hay que verificar la perfecta sintonizacion de cada etapa y su respectivo blindaje y toma a tierra.


----------



## elgriego (Jun 9, 2011)

Hola kokivelazquez como estas? la forma de calcular los  dipolos ,figuran  aqui en el foro,el distribuidor de potencia tambien esta. Igualmente para 95.7Mhz el largo del elemento exitado ,es decir el caño largo de cada dipolo,es de 1,48mts,con respecto a la emision de espureas ,ya di mi opinion acerca del pll que estas usando y para mi opinion no sirve,Igualmente habria que chequearlo con instrumental para estar seguro.

Con respecto a la potencia necesaria para la exitacion del amp lineal?.Y ya que aparentemente de acuerdo a tus fotos usa dos modulos y cada uno usa un mrf151g o similar ,no debe pasar de los 16w,por lo general estos mosfet doble compuerta admiten como max cada uno una pot de entrada 8 w,si te pasas de ese nivel se queman,empiezan a funcionar a partir de los 3w de acuerdo a mi experiencia, pero el mejor rendimiento lo he logrado con 6 o 7 w de entrada,en tu caso ya que son dos modulos sumados la exitacion deberia estar entre los 12w a 14w.



Saludos.


----------



## kokivelazquez (Jun 10, 2011)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola kokivelazquez como estas? la forma de calcular los  dipolos ,figuran  aqui en el foro,el distribuidor de potencia tambien esta. Igualmente para 95.7Mhz el largo del elemento exitado ,es decir el caño largo de cada dipolo,es de 1,48mts,con respecto a la emision de espureas ,ya di mi opinion acerca del pll que estas usando y para mi opinion no sirve,Igualmente habria que chequearlo con instrumental para estar seguro.
> 
> Con respecto a la potencia necesaria para la exitacion del amp lineal?.Y ya que aparentemente de acuerdo a tus fotos usa dos modulos y cada uno usa un mrf151g o similar ,no debe pasar de los 16w,por lo general estos mosfet doble compuerta admiten como max cada uno una pot de entrada 8 w,si te pasas de ese nivel se queman,empiezan a funcionar a partir de los 3w de acuerdo a mi experiencia, pero el mejor rendimiento lo he logrado con 6 o 7 w de entrada,en tu caso ya que son dos modulos sumados la exitacion deberia estar entre los 12w a 14w.
> 
> ...


----------



## elgriego (Jun 10, 2011)

Hola kokivelazquez,esta bien podes exitar con 7w 3.5w por transistor no esta tan mal,no creo que la diferencia de transistores genere problemas de interferencias,al fin y al cabo son dos etapas diferentes sumadas,no me convence el consumo ya que si los dos modulos toman 8 amp de la fuente con 43v de+b nunca vas a tener a la salida 600w,en teoria el consumo por modulo deberia ser de 6,o 7 amp.

El equipo tiene algun tipo de fitro de armonicos a la salida?

Con respecto a contactarnos por msn no habria problema ,pero mandame un mensaje privado asi te paso el correo.

Saludos.


----------



## kokivelazquez (Jun 10, 2011)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola kokivelazquez,esta bien podes exitar con 7w 3.5w por transistor no esta tan mal,no creo que la diferencia de transistores genere problemas de interferencias,al fin y al cabo son dos etapas diferentes sumadas,no me convence el consumo ya que si los dos modulos toman 8 amp de la fuente con 43v de+b nunca vas a tener a la salida 600w,en teoria el consumo por modulo deberia ser de 6,o 7 amp.
> 
> El equipo tiene algun tipo de fitro de armonicos a la salida?
> 
> ...



hola mi gran amigo, intente enviar el mensaje privado y te comento que solo se puede enviar despues de tener 25 mensajes en el foro, si podrias enviarme tu un mensaje con tu msn asi te agrego. subi mas la exitacion y esta funcionando mejor.. voy a ir alzando, espero no vuele unos de mis transistores.. jeje..  

saludos.



			
				kokivelazquez dijo:
			
		

> hola mi gran amigo, intente enviar el mensaje privado y te comento que solo se puede enviar despues de tener 25 mensajes en el foro, si podrias enviarme tu un mensaje con tu msn asi te agrego. subi mas la exitacion y esta funcionando mejor.. voy a ir alzando, espero no vuele unos de mis transistores.. jeje..
> 
> saludos.



ah me olvide, con relacion al filtro de salida no tiene nada, estaba viendo los pasa bajos que estan en el foro, solo no me queda claro si poner en la salida del exitador o del amplificador ya que los que estan segun entendi son para baja potencia.. 

saludos


----------



## elgriego (Jun 12, 2011)

Hola kokivelazquez ,mientras no te pases de los 14 w de exitacion ,no tiene porque quemarse nada,ahora me surge la siguiente duda ,como regulas la potencia de salida?

Es conveniente que el filtro, este a la salida del final de potencia ,por lo que se ve en las fotos el exitador ,que parece una copia del fm40 de M31,tiene icorporado un filtro a su salida,por lo tanto no me preocuparia por esta parte del equipo. 

Otra pregunta con respecto a los filtros de armonicos,fijate si a la salida de las dos plaquetas ,no tenes un cable de unos 51cmt con su terminacion en corto ,deberia estar en paralelo con el conector hembra que va hacia la salida de antena,tambien cabe la posibilidad que tenga uno de estos cables denominados stubs,a la salida de cada plaqueta del lineal.



los stubs se comportan como trampa para el segundo armonico y aqui en el foro hay imformacion sobre su calculo y construccion ,no te asustes que no es nada del otro mundo solo es un pedazo de cable coaxil de buena calidad ,como por ej el RG174 cortado a un cuarto de lamda(300/Fo x 0.25 x Fv., Fo= frecuencia de operacion). 

Saludos.


----------



## kokivelazquez (Jul 5, 2011)

hola, que tal? como estan? nuevamente aqui, uno para agradecer al griego mi gran amigo que me ayuda siempre y a los demas compañeros, el otro motivo es para comentarles que se quemo un transistor de potencia, no se por que razon, hoy al amanecer me fui a ver como estaba el equipo, como note que un lado estaba consumiendo casi 9 ampers y otro solo 6 empece a ajustar y ajustando se produjo un chispazo y se quemo el transistor que consumia menos e aqui nuevamente con problemas, es el tercer transistor que se quema, no se cual es el problema!! no se si pueden sujerirme algun lugar donde pueda encontrar el transistor ya que me dicen que aca es muy dificil de conseguir es un blf278..

saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## elgriego (Jul 5, 2011)

Hola Koki,no pegamos una ,fijate si podes conseguir en Paraguay ,el mosfet MRF 151G,Ese tendria que andarte bien,y despues habria que hacer un relevamiento completo del equipo,buscar falsos contactos en la etapa exitadora ,como se quemo ?provocaste un corto accidental?o se quemo por que si?

bueno saludos,cualquier cosa seguimos en contacto por aca.


----------



## exetv (Jul 5, 2011)

se quemo porque le diste mucha tension de bias? saludos a todos


----------



## paisatec (Dic 17, 2011)

Buenas noches, hablando de bías, tengo que reemplazar un BLF278, conseguí un MRF151G (por cierto muy caros) pero tengo la duda del procedimiento para el ajuste de BIAS (alguien le movió previamente) segun el datasheet debe ser de 250 mA por cada parte del MOSFET, pero en el foro leí que manejan voltaje de GATE, sin excitación y con carga fantasma. son las mismas condiciones para ajustar a 250 mA (500 mA juntos) colocando el amperímetro al B+?


----------



## alex20551 (Abr 5, 2012)

buenas noche jovenes tengo un pll mtc engancha bien y sale bien pero al tratarlo de amplificarlo con un transistor de 1w despues uno de 6w y por ultimo uno de 20w. meda aproximadamente en el medidor 17w pero al meterlo al amplificafor de300w elblf278 meda 250 aproximados segun el medidor pero no camina mucho no se si estoy equibocado en algo o alguien tiene un buen plano del exitador para este `power de 300w. gracias  atodos


----------



## JoaquinGarcia (Ene 30, 2014)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola lvluis,si buscas aca en el foro ,un colega explico como se calculan los transformadores de entrada y de salida para sumar dos amp de rf ,que  tambien se pueden usar ,con un mosfet doble compuerta como el mrf151g.
> 
> Saludos.



tengo un transistor mrf 151 y otro 151g quiero armar un lineal y nose como calcular las bobinas y los trimers para darle sintonia


----------



## elgriego (Ene 31, 2014)

Hola JoaquinGarcia,Leete el siguiente post,en el tenes imformacion referente a tu consulta y varios diseños de Amp de 300w con ese transistor.


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/tabla-transistores-rf-15572/




Saludos.


----------



## marcox777 (Jul 24, 2014)

Hola gente soy absolutamente nuevo, gracias por leer y espero hacer
Nuevos amigos el tema es este compre un transmisor Fm de 4w el mismo 
Trae un pll de 5mw y un amplificador de 4w se quemo  el transistor del amplificador
Y los valores del mismo están borrados si ahí alguien que pueda ayudarme se 
Lo agradecería muchicimo y en lo que pueda ayudar estoy a disposición. 
Les dejo fotos para que puedan ver.


----------



## elgriego (Jul 24, 2014)

Hola marcox777,Es muy probable que sea un 2sc1971.

Te dejo el link del datasheet.

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/12/MITSUBISHI/2SC1971.html

Pd. Esa placa de Rf,Cortada!!!es un cuasi M31 jeje 


Saludos.


----------



## marcox777 (Jul 24, 2014)

Bueno griego voy a probar gracias y seré curioso como pudiste llegar a la conclusión que sea ese el transistor


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 24, 2014)

marcox777 dijo:
			
		

> Bueno griego voy a probar gracias y seré curioso como pudiste llegar a la conclusión que sea ese el transistor



Hola...Coincido plenamente con el amigo @elgriego eso no es ni mas ni menos que una placa de salida del amplificador que trae el M31,etc(cortada burdamente) y el transistor es el 2SC1971de Mitsubishi (ojo con los truchos).
Seguramente llego a la conclusión debido a "los años"!!!.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## elgriego (Jul 24, 2014)

Hola Colega ricbevi,Efectivamente, es como dice usted ,Años y Años Arreglando engendros varios,Convengamos ,que tanto el mafer como el m31,usan 2sc1947 .No, 1971

Hola marcox777,Es como le respondi en broma al colega Ric,Tantos años Trabajando con trasmisores,tanto importados ,como nacionales,hacen que uno a veces se convierta en un datasheet con patas.


Saludos ,y No olvides ,una ves reparado el Transmisor,probarlo con una carga fantasma y watimetro.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 24, 2014)

! Hola a todos , saludos cordeales desde Brasil! , sin dudas algun yo de plenissimo acuerdo con Don ElGriego lo transistor plastico ( TO220 ) es uno 2SC1971 o MRF260 o mismo un MRF660  , lo transistor excitador ( ese metalico ) puede sener un 2n3866 o 2N4427 , y lo generador de RF  es uno Chinito ( CZE05 )y lo VU meter fue sacado de un viejo  y desquaçado equalizador grafico /amplificador de potenzia  "GR100 o GR300"  para coche marca "Tojo" made in Brasil , jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja.
!Fuerte abrazo a todos !
Att.


Daniel Lopes.


----------



## marcox777 (Jul 24, 2014)

En verdad fueron muy amables conmigo y de gran ayuda ahora espero me tengan paciencia y se daran cuenta que soy muy nuevo en todo estoy ahora viene la pregunta novatera que es lo que me dijo El griego eso de una vez reparado probarlo con una carga fantasma y watimetro????? si alguien me lo puede explicar se lo agradeceria...


----------



## elgriego (Jul 28, 2014)

Hola marcox777,En el siguiente link,tenes algo de imfo practica, acerca de ,carga fantasma ,watimetro etc,y la posibilidad de armartelo vos mismo.


http://www.radioelectronica.es/radioaficionados/103-construir-un-watimetro-de-radiofrecuencia-rf

Saludos.


----------



## marcox777 (Jul 28, 2014)

Gente no traigo buenas noticias resulta que al cambiar el dichoso transistor al encender el equipo entra
 En corto y se apaga totalmente esta perfectamente soldado como estaba el otro alguna idea de que podría ser


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 28, 2014)

marcox777 dijo:


> Gente no traigo buenas noticias resulta que al cambiar el dichoso transistor al encender el equipo entra
> En corto y se apaga totalmente esta perfectamente soldado como estaba el otro alguna idea de que podría ser


? Conectaste tu transmissor a una carga fictia o a una antena apropriada a andar en la frequenzia que estas programada tu excitador  ? 
Haora si sinplesmente asciende tu transmissor sin una carga o antena apropriada en la salida es normal estropiar lo transistor del paso final.
Puede sener tanbien que lo transistor que conpraste sea una falsificación china un facto mui comun hoy en dia .
Te recomendo que busque aca mismo en ese foro como armar una carga fictia de 50 Ohmios y como medir la potenzia de salida de RF .
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## marcox777 (Jul 28, 2014)

Lo que  hice fue cambiar el transistor conecte la antena calibrada a la frecuencia seleccionada mandar sonido por la entrada de audio y encender el equipo


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 29, 2014)

marcox777 dijo:


> Lo que  hice fue cambiar el transistor conecte la antena calibrada a la frecuencia seleccionada mandar sonido por la entrada de audio y encender el equipo



Para la próxima...disminuye la tensión de alimentación de la etapa introduciéndole en serie un foco de filamento  de 12V(de los de posición/stop de los automóviles) o una resistencia de 4R7 de 5W a ver que pasa al alimentarlo.
Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 29, 2014)

marcox777 dijo:


> Lo que  hice fue cambiar el transistor conecte la antena calibrada a la frecuencia seleccionada mandar sonido por la entrada de audio y encender el equipo


Bueno entonses lo transistor que conpraste es  una falsificación China , desafortunadamente un facto mui comun hoy en dia.
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 29, 2014)

Hoy en día es casi imposible encontrar C1971 originales, salvo que los saques de antiguos radios portátiles VHF. Lo más práctico sería rebuscar entre la chatarra y ubicar ese transistor. Lo otro es modificar el amplificador agregándole un voltaje BIAS y reemplazando el transistor por un RD15HVF1.  Con la misma potencia de entrada se obtienen 10-15W en la salida. 

Esa es mi opinión al respecto...

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 29, 2014)

DavidGuetta dijo:


> Hoy en día es casi imposible encontrar C1971 originales, salvo que los saques de antiguos radios portátiles VHF. Lo más práctico sería rebuscar entre la chatarra y ubicar ese transistor. Lo otro es modificar el amplificador agregándole un voltaje BIAS y reemplazando el transistor por un RD15HVF1.  Con la misma potencia de entrada se obtienen 10-15W en la salida.
> 
> Esa es mi opinión al respecto...
> 
> Saludos


Es possible tanbien enplear un RD06HVF1 y sacar los mismos 5 Wattios originales.
Att.


Daniel Lopes.


----------



## el resistors (Dic 11, 2014)

hola como se modificaría para colocar un rd15?  yo tengo el mismo circuito saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 12, 2014)

el resistors dijo:


> hola como se modificaría para colocar un rd15?  yo tengo el mismo circuito saludos


Estimado Don el resistors se no for de muchas molestias suba aca lo diagrama esquemactico o mas datos do que tienes en las manos y yo con mucho gusto seguramente te ayudo a reenplazar ese transistor.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## el resistors (Dic 12, 2014)

hola el equipo es este el de la foto que te parece


----------



## elgriego (Dic 13, 2014)

Hola el resistors ,Veo que tenes una etapa de salida,Tipo M mafer 31,la adaptacion es posible,pero trabajosa,por empezar ,habria que remplazar ese tr supongo que es un 2sc1971,por el rds,circuitalmente no habria que hacer ,grandes modificaciones,salvo ,quizas agregarle un circuito de bias,al rds ,para controlar su ganancia y no sobreexitar al 2sc2630/Mrf247,y que empiece a generar cualquier tipo de parasitos a la salida finalPero habria que probar,Ya que por el momento son solo suposiciones.

Saludos.


----------



## el resistors (Dic 13, 2014)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola el resistors ,Veo que tenes una etapa de salida,Tipo M mafer 31,la adaptacion es posible,pero trabajosa,por empezar ,habria que remplazar ese tr supongo que es un 2sc1971,por el rds,circuitalmente no habria que hacer ,grandes modificaciones,salvo ,quizas agregarle un circuito de bias,al rds ,para controlar su ganancia y no sobreexitar al 2sc2630/Mrf247,y que empiece a generar cualquier tipo de parasitos a la salida finalPero habria que probar,Ya que por el momento son solo suposiciones.
> 
> Saludos.



hola como andas si yo hice lo siguiente aumente la bobina de acople con el 2n3866 y puse un capacitor fijo de 6.8 picos y luego deje el trimer naranja esta funcionando con 40 watts a la salida tiene un mrf247 pero cuando calienta la potencia disminuye a casi 30 watts mi idea es que funcione mejor porque el 1971 ya no se consigue original vos decias que m31 usa el 1947? yo no lo conosco si me podes orientar gracias saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 13, 2014)

el resistors dijo:


> hola el equipo es este el de la foto que te parece


Bueno , una foto ( o varias fotos sendo una  de cada sector de lo estagio amplificador ) es mui bienvenida.
Desafortunadamente en esa que posteaste lo modulo amplificador estas mui lejos , asi es dificil o quase inpossible mirar correctamente lo circuito armado. 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Dic 13, 2014)

el resistors dijo:


> hola como andas si yo hice lo siguiente aumente la bobina de acople con el 2n3866 y puse un capacitor fijo de 6.8 picos y luego deje el trimer naranja esta funcionando con 40 watts a la salida tiene un mrf247 pero cuando calienta la potencia disminuye a casi 30 watts mi idea es que funcione mejor porque el 1971 ya no se consigue original vos decias que m31 usa el 1947? yo no lo conosco si me podes orientar gracias saludos



Hola el resistors,Aqui te dejo el datasheet de Tr,Pero como bien dice el colega daniel,seria interesante tener una foto con mayor detalle o el circuito levantado de la atapa completa de rf,Supongo que no diferira mucho de esto ,que subo aqui.




https://www.pcs-electronics.com/schematics/2sc1947.pdf


Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 13, 2014)

el resistors dijo:


> hola como andas si yo hice lo siguiente aumente la bobina de acople con el 2n3866 y puse un capacitor fijo de 6.8 picos y luego deje el trimer naranja esta funcionando con 40 watts a la salida tiene un mrf247 pero cuando calienta la potencia disminuye a casi 30 watts mi idea es que funcione mejor porque el 1971 ya no se consigue original vos decias que m31 usa el 1947? yo no lo conosco si me podes orientar gracias saludos



Bueno, estuve mirando con mas cariño esa foto arriba y puedo veer lo RD15 ya instalado .
Haora una preguntita : ?? como fue armado lo circuito de polarización del Gate ?? , pregunto eso porque en esa foto no es possible mirar ese inportant detalle. Dependendo del nivel de excitación de RF fornido por lo pre driver (2n3866 creo yo) es possible que lo RD15 ande en clase "C" o sea sin polarización "DC" alguna en el Gate (VGS a 0 Volts), pero quízaz lo nivel de salida del RD15 en ese momento no sea suficiente para excitar correctamente lo paso final ( MRF247) a una potenzia de 70 o 80 Wattios de salida . Otra buena sugerencia sensilla pero mui efectiva es con auxilio de un terminal cerriado ( lo mismo enpleado para hacer conección electrica a lo colector de un transistor tipo "TO 3" tal como lo  arquiconocido "2N3055") hacer la conección electrica de  la parte mectalica del transistor RD15 atraves de su tornillo de fijación a  la masa o plano de tierra superior (lado de los conponentes) de la tarjeta de circuito inpreso.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 17, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola el resistors,Aqui te dejo el datasheet de Tr,Pero como bien dice el colega daniel,seria interesante tener una foto con mayor detalle o el circuito levantado de la atapa completa de rf,Supongo que no diferira mucho de esto ,que subo aqui.
> Saludos.



Compañero hace unos cuantos post atrás habías subido el esquema del lineal del M31, pero tienes información de los transformadores de entrada y salida?


Saludos


----------



## elgriego (Ene 18, 2015)

anthony123 dijo:


> Compañero hace unos cuantos post atrás habías subido el esquema del lineal del M31, pero tienes información de los transformadores de entrada y salida?
> 
> 
> Saludos




Hola anthony123,Te referis al equipo de 40w o al de 300w.???


Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 18, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola anthony123,Te referis al equipo de 40w o al de 300w.???
> 
> 
> Saludos.


Creo que se refire al de 300W , el quieres datos de como construir los transformadores de RF (entrada y salida).
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Ene 18, 2015)

En este post esta toda la imformacion!!!!

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/tabla-transistores-rf-15572/index5.html


Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 18, 2015)

Gracias por la referencia.. el problema es conseguir los coaxiales con aislante de teflon. Aun tengo el STAC3942 varado por esa traba. Que opciones puediera recurrir?

Saludos!.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 18, 2015)

Hola caro Don anthony123 tente buscar los cables coaxilales teflonados en : http://www.red-sat.net/
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Ene 18, 2015)

Hola anthony123,Para el tanque de salida podes utilizar rg142,sacandole la aislacion y estañando la malla.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 18, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola anthony123,Para el tanque de salida podes utilizar rg142,sacandole la aislacion y estañando la malla.



Que cantidad se requiere? Aqui tampoco es comercial ese cable, lo unico que se consigue son los rg58, el rg8 y los heliax. Por otro lado, tengo unos pedazos de cable flexiform 402nm semigidos de 50ohm.


Saludos


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 19, 2015)

anthony123 dijo:


> Que cantidad se requiere? Aqui tampoco es comercial ese cable, lo unico que se consigue son los rg58, el rg8 y los heliax. Por otro lado, tengo unos pedazos de cable flexiform 402nm semigidos de 50ohm.
> 
> En el otro post, el compañero van der disel comenta que dará detalles del transformador de salida pero no lo hace.
> 
> Saludos



Hola...Generalmente *no se usa cable coaxil de 50ohms* para los transformadores de salida/entrada...revisar la hoja de datos del MRF151G donde especifica de 15 a 18ohms(hoja Nº:2) referencia T1 y T2. Es para 175MHz por lo que posiblemente los largos no coincidan para 88MHz.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## elgriego (Ene 19, 2015)

Buenos Dias,En este archivo adjunto esta una sintesis del proyecto del Colega Colombiano Van der Ziel,En el explica los pormenores de la elaboracion de los tanques de entrada y salida,Sera cuestion de probar.  Recomiendo la lectura completa del post:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/tabla-transistores-rf-15572/index2.html



Atte El Griego.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 21, 2015)

Compañero el griego, efectivamente al inicio estaba la informacion. El desacople de la alimentacion la haces con capacitores smd? Agregan alguna compensancion del bias con respecto a la temperatura?

Saludos.


----------



## elgriego (Ene 21, 2015)

anthony123 dijo:


> Compañero el griego, efectivamente al inicio estaba la informacion. El desacople de la alimentacion la haces con capacitores smd? Agregan alguna compensancion del bias con respecto a la temperatura?
> 
> Saludos.



Hola Anthony,En lo referente a la placa con las bobinas de entrada,(Klon del M31)son condensadores multicapa de 10Nf 2kv.Con respecto al bias ,el mismo es 0v Es decir la etapa trabaja en clase C,Con respecto al diseño de van der ziel,Este si utiliza prepolarizacion(Bias),Y Los Condensadors son indistintos,podes usar ceramicos ,mkp,Y mejor aun si conseguis los Smd para Rf.

Saludos.


----------



## masradiovirtual (Mar 13, 2017)

Alguien me puede decir que mosfet usa el potencia lineal de mafer siglo xxi de 300 vatios?


----------



## elgriego (Mar 13, 2017)

Hola masradiovirtual. Por lo general usan el Mrf 151g.


Saludos.


----------



## impactofm (Feb 15, 2020)

*H*ola*,* tengo un ex*c*ita*d*or de 30 vatios*,* estaba en funcionamiento pero dejó de andar ni le*v*anta el *v*úmetro*,* me podrían ayudar *?* q*ue* puede ser *?* cambie un capacitor y un transistor.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 15, 2020)

Hola...Para reparar ese equipo yo necesitaria minimo un multímetro, watímetro, carga fantasma, frecuencimetro y una sonda de rf.

El circuito no porque o ya lo he visto o he reparado unos cuantos similares pero realmente con las indicaciones que das de que cambiaste un capacitor(???) cuando el equipo tiene un montón y un transistor(???) de los varios que tiene y que andaba pero como toda cosa que se descompuso dejo de andar, es difícil dar precisiones/orientaciones si tú que lo tienes delante no sabes.

¿En qué datos te basaste para cambiar el capacitor y el transistor?; ¿estaban visiblemente rotos o hiciste algún tipo de medición?; ¿cuales fueron?

¿Las tensiones de alimentación de los circuitos están PLL, potencia, excitadora?, ¿está funcionando el cristal del PLL y en que frecuencia?, ¿ el VCO funciona y hay salida hacia el prescaler?, etc, etc.

Para poder reparar hay que medir, analizar y por último actuar/cambiar si hay algo mal, si no es adivinar o jugar una lotería y por que estan alli cambiar hasta que funcione o no(cosa que pasa generalmente).


----------

